# Any sign of Sinbad and the Ghost yet?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't ask me why but I thought they were supposed to be coming out by Christmas.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

When I talked to the folks at the Monarch booth at Wonderfest they did say around Thanksgiving or Christmas was when the ghost and Sinbad would arrive.
Having said that, I have almost given up any hope of ever seeing these wonderful kits on a store shelf, let alone adorning my model shelf. It's been two full years waiting on the Ghost. 
I'm sure Scott had good intentions, but it's looking like it's a no-go.Sure hope I'm wrong !!!!

Model on ! ! ! :wave:

Dave


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I have it on a very good authority that both Sinbad and The Ghost are definitely still in the pipeline. There have been issues to be corrected as Scott has mentioned in these forums before and I'm sure that Monarch are working to make sure the quality of these kits is on a par with what we have come to expect, based on the fantastic Nosferatu kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got stacks of kits to get through so I'm in no rush . I'll see it when Scott's ready.

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:You and me both Chris...:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm with you guys :thumbsup:....Still...It sure would be sweet to see these kits under my Christmas Tree 
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Howzabout the Moon Suit? I was really looking forward to customizing some of those.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Moonsuit is on back burner, due to issues.
Randy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nuts.

Gorgo?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well everything from them seems to be on the back burner... I think my wholesaler doesn't list them any more even?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

So no Gorgo? Drat. 

Sean


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Any sign of Sinbad and the Ghost yet?

Why, has Hell frozen over?

All kidding aside, I've about given up hope even though I want both kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds as if Monarch are having a few problems. Doesn't sound like we'll ever see that Moonsuit.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Sinbad and the Ghost will happen. They're both close ... too close, and with too much money invested, to call it quits now.

Gorgo is progressing for 2010, but I don't know how quickly. Beyond that, I haven't heard any on-the-record schedules for what's coming when.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, that's good news for those that want those kits. I've been looking forward to the moonsuit, but if it doesn't happen, c'est la vie! It was nice to dream....


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

It begs the question : What is Monarch doing differently from Moebius that is causing _them_ to have so many problems!?!? 

Wayne


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Monarch is a one man show with a day job, family and friends. He does this for the love of our hobby and we are all the better for it.  
~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope he's making a lot of each...because I'll bet when these long awaited kits do hit the shelves they will fly off of them in a heartbeat:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Rebel Rocker said:


> It begs the question : What is Monarch doing differently from Moebius that is causing _them_ to have so many problems!?!?
> 
> Wayne


I believe Scott McKillop's putting his salary (he's a radiologist) into this venture and he's basically a one man operation on a shoestring budget. He only has one kit released so far and it's a beautiful Auroraesque kit!!
If we have to wait for the next ones, so be it. If they have the same quality as Nossy it'll be worth the wait. I'm sure Scott's doing his best....

Chris.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dern it! I was lookin' forward to that Moonsuit too!! I have 3 Nosferatus. I like Gorgo and Sinbad too. Sure hope they did'nt "screw the pooch". I even joined the Monarch clubhouse,got my Nossy postcard,but never got the second postcard they sent out.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Me too im waiting for my postcard i got my club patch and certificate , im hoping these kits will come out we just got to be patient and keep waiting i also have tons of kits to go thru before i ever get to those they will be in my shelf stash .


Robert.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm glad Scott identified problems with The Ghost and had the kit retooled before sending it out. One slip-up for a small company would be a major mistake. The Nosferatu kit is terrific, and I'm sure that The Ghost, Sinbad, and the rest will meet or exceed those standards. I'm happy to wait patiently, and like all of you I am appreciative to Scott for undertaking this huge endeavor.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is all good,but a progress info would be great.Is it in the boat yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The report on the progress report is that there's no progress report to report.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I believe there is plenty of progress, but we just can't see it... (Nor should we be able to at this stage). 
I applaud Scott's determination in this endeavour, and look forward very much to seeing (buying, building, and selling) the finished products when they are made available.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know he sounds very busy but it would be nice to speak to Scott on here. I think he's only been on here once if I recall correctly?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

John P said:


> The report on the progress report is that there's no progress report to report.


 
I think we need a meeting, to discuss past meetings and to discuss future meetings :hat:.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Monarch is a one man show with a day job, family and friends. He does this for the love of our hobby and we are all the better for it.
> ~RK~


That needs to be a sticky. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

frankenstyrene said:


> That needs to be a sticky. :thumbsup:


 I agree!!

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think his situation is sticky enough!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

@#!%&*


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Let's see. ONE GUY with a totally separate career dumps who knows how much time and who knows how much of his own money in a risky foreign venture which, let's be honest, appeals to a couple hundred old guys. 

Several guys here have already learned these facts; they've been posted before.

And YET they still whine that the kits aren't here when there were thought to be. The thought seems to be, "Yeah, Nos was nice but what's he done for me_ lately?"_ 

*Dammit, you spoiled little nancies,* the kits will be here when they get here - and even if they don't he STILL deserves our applause for even risking more than *WE* have. Why did he risk it? To get rich off of a freakin' Ghost kit and retire? No. Out of sheer love for the hobby and MAYBE a break even on his investment. 

He's an entrepreneur - know what that means? In one word, it means *RISK.* Risk, uncertainty, delays and unmet dates are inherent in what he's doing. He's exactly what this society needs MORE of. Patience and encouragement is what he needs from this board, not b*tching.

Yes I'm angry about this, dammit, and so should all be. Get off his back and give him time. 

Would you rather he wasn't doing it at all?

You guys keep this ungrateful, thankless sh** up and he may just drop any plans he has in the pipeline. I'd be tempted to, in his place.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

thank you frankenstyrene. 
it shows how spoiled we have become. we arent entitled to any kit, nor is anyone obligated to release it at any given time, even if they had already announced that they would do so.

none of us have any room to criticize, unless we had been in his specific situation and done better.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving, too.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, Razor. IIRC, you're a businessman yourself, right?


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

here, here! This sense of entitlement drive me nuts!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Right on frankenstyrene! The nostalgia that drives our love of this hobby doesn't mean we have to _act_ and _think_ like we're still 10 years old. 

Grow up a little, folks!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I have to agree. If Nosferatu is the only kit Scott manages to release then Thank you, Scott for that great little kit.
If the others do get released I will be waiting to purchase them whenever they make it to market.
Scott doesn't owe us anything. He especially doesn't need to post here to explain the delays.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

frankenstyrene said:


> Let's see. ONE GUY with a totally separate career dumps who knows how much time and who knows how much of his own money in a risky foreign venture which, let's be honest, appeals to a couple hundred old guys.
> 
> Several guys here have already learned these facts; they've been posted before.
> 
> ...





Well I hope I'm not one of those you're targetting in that rant Frank. You make some good points about how difficult it can be for guys like Scott but I just started this thread to see how they were coming along, but I'm not angry about it. I just thought it would be nice to see him post on here for a bit of chat that's all, and I hope he doesn't think that we won't make him feel welcome as I'm sure everyone *will* make him feel welcome. 

We're all glad he's doing this and I've seen plenty of encouragement on here for Monarch but there's no harm in asking from time to time if the kits are near release. I think most of us have been very patient on here. We are potential customers after all.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

If nothing else, I hope Scott realizes how enthusiastic we are about his efforts. And we still have the pics of the built-ups to enjoy from time to time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Honestly I hadn't realized he was a one-man operation.
I'll just sit back a shut up, and wait patiently for my Gorgo kit.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Frankenstyrene. You summed the situation up most eloquently. :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The Sinbad will be out soon, trust me on this, I cant say too much here, but trust me, right now Sinbad and the Ghost are Scott's priority.
Again for the 10 th time , the ghost had to be re engineered,from scratch, due to fit problems, yes I built up the test shot,but had to do alot of modifcation , for it to fit.
You guys must have alot of other kits to build in the meantime?

randy


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> Thanks, Razor. IIRC, you're a businessman yourself, right?


yup, 2 businesses currently running.....


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I wish - seriously, I WISH - I had a career that allowed me to invest the time and money in something like Scott is doing. I do know lots of small scale businessmen (solo acts up to a dozen employees) in various fields, so I know just how hard it is to make it these days in ANY small business. It's getting harder all the time. So in case you're so inclined, as lots of people are these days, please don't judge businesspeople by the house they live in or the car they drive or what they can afford to do with off time. We often have no clue just how many years of hard effort it takes to reach that level of success, and the daily hours needed on top of that just to maintain it. Some of you have seen it, so you know. 

Point is, I don't even want to IMAGINE the b.s. Scott waded through just to put out Nos, as well as to produce what's in the pipe now, on top of his day job. 

I'd love it if Scott told us a bit about it someday. Just so we could know what it takes for a small company - or an individual! - to produce a box of plastic parts, so we'd be even more thankful for whatever we get (late or not).


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Frankenstyrene,

Your points are very well made and accurate. Scott doesn't own us anything. I am not entitled to anything from him. 
Does that mean I am not entitled to be human either? I am not allowed to feel disappiontment when a promise or expectation is not meet? Like it or not, Scott has created expectations and made promises to people and then not followed through with them. There is nothing wrong with feeling or expressing disappiontment about that, or feeling frustration about it either.
The worst part of the whole thing is the total silence about it after a missed deadline.Would it hurt for someone to at least give us a update from time to time? The venue is right here, but we have to sit in long stretches of silence ,waiting and wondering what's going on ,until someone finally feels the need to enquire themselves about it only to be attacked and flamed by someone else. O.K. he's busy, but so are we all. 10 minutes out of a month or two , just to say everythings still progressing along, Would help his customers to at least know how things are going and where things stand. ok he doesn't owe us any explanations or need to keep anyone in the loop either.
I'm not entitled to anything from Scott or anyone else,but I am entitled to be a human with feelings about things. I am entitled to my feelings about the matter, and some good customer service would be nice, and appreciated by all I'm sure. 
We ARE spoiled in so many ways. Because of Polar lights and Moebius we have come to expect more contact with/from the people that are produceing the kits we love. I guess there is no entitlement to that either, but it is a good idea to talk to and include the customer in what's going on? Are we ,as customers, entitled to it, NO!!!. Is it be a good idea, and good customer relations?- I think so.
Thing is, I didn't see anything really bad about this thread UNTIL you fired off your post. I didn't see anything derogatory said about Scott. This was just a couple of his customers wondering about, and talking about, what's going on. They were expressing a hope that everything was Ok and expressing some concerns . I'm really at a loss to understand what the need for your rant was.  
I do know that I don't feel like anyone had done or said anything to warrent such an explosive reaction from you, Frankestyrene. Please allow us the dignity to be human beings and have feelings about the matter . We are at least, entitled to that!!

model on !!!

Dave


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

frankenstyrene, i agree completely... 

my main business's exclusive client, started his company in his parents garage when he was 17, and built it into a multi million dollar concern, while earning himself a law degree at the same time. he's also a great man on a personal level; honest, fair, respectful, and loyal. it wasnt easy for him, and it undoubtedly isnt easy for scott m.. 

if... and this is a BIG if... scott/monarch has done anything "wrong" (and i'm not saying he has), it is merely not being as directly communicative with the hobby community as he might have been. it would have nipped a lot of this speculation in the bud. i just hope that s.m. sees this as a refection of the hunger and enthusiasm for his product, and nothing more.

kangg7, nobody is saying that you are wrong to feel any particular emotion about any given subject.... what is being discussed is whether it is wise, polite, or fair to express some of those feelings. the kind of communication that you seem to expect is very rare in business; most companies do not announce new items until a major industry trade show, and then they are announcing it to the distributors and retailers, not the consumers. my other business, halloween products, has a lot of crossover with the figure hobby market, and in that industry, often products will be delayed or canceled after they are announced, and the only time that the distributors and retailers find out about that is when the ordered items dont arrive with the others, and the consumer doesnt find out anything, one way or the other. the upshot is that just by letting us in on the plans for the future, monarch has already been far more open to their consumers than most other businesses are, so the gripes that he hasnt done so are unwarranted.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Kangg, all points taken. What set me off was the implication in some posts - at least the way I read them - that the promised dates/delays means Scott should be written off as dishonest, untrustworthy, etc. That was totally unfair.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> i just hope that s.m. sees this as a refection of the hunger and enthusiasm for his product, and nothing more.


I hope so, too. But being Irish, I'd be just a little... _offended_ to go through all this just to (the way I read it) have my character seem to be questioned by members of the very group I want to please.

Besides: has anyone actually lost any money to Scott yet? I've got a standing preorder for 2 Ghosts. My CC hasn't been billed yet. I've got zero reason to be angry with him. Know what I mean?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I only wish I had the kind of drive (and smarts) it takes to run such a venture. I haven't a clue how to start and run a business, and I'm probably way too lazy to try.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Understood,but I don't think any of us feel that way about Scott though. We all are rooting for him and want him to succed. We understand that it has to be difficult for him on many levels, and that he's doing his best.
My fear is, that especially in this economic climate, it may become too much for him to take on. I just want some reassurence from time to time that he, and his company, is still doing ok.If not, I would understand, but would like to know instead of being in limbo. 
We're all in his corner!!!
Awe come here ya big gullut, give me a hug. Let's all join in a sing a big round of kum-by-yah(sp?):tongue:


Model on

Dave

P.S. I have already paid for my ghost.(stupid , I know. not because of anything Scott has done, but because one shouldn't prepay on something that hasn't been released yet. it's just a bad idea!!!) It was my first preorder and I sent in the preorder and money for 4 kits at tax time.(the ghost being one fo them) My hobby dollars are stretched really thin the rest of the year and at the time I thought it would be a good idea to pay while I knew I had the money. I know scott isn't responsible for that mistake, I am, but like I said, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

frankenstyrene said:


> Kangg, all points taken. What set me off was the implication in some posts - at least the way I read them - that the promised dates/delays means Scott should be written off as dishonest, untrustworthy, etc. That was totally unfair.




I don't know where you got that from Frank. I don't think anyone's suggesting Scott's dishonest or untrustworthy. That didn't even enter my mind for a start.


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree. Scott has been really awesome, the few times I've dealt with him (orders) and spoken with him in person (Wonderfest). He's a really great guy. I think we're all just excited about the next release. No animosity... just curiosity and the hope that Scott will be able to pull this off... and if not, we will be a little dissapointed, but I think most of us will understand.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm sitting in Scotland waiting patiently and I too prepaid a preorder for the Ghost and contrary to whats said about us Scot's(I only squeek in leather trousers....lol)I am glad I prepaid Steve (Cult)as I would only have spent it on something else,when it gets here I will be ready paint brush in hand,give him a chance you all know what happens when we rush something,I'd rather it was late and went together well than early and had to do most of the work the designer didn't,keep it coming Scott,I'm a supporter

Gordon M


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The title of this thread, "Sinbad And The Ghost" sounds like another of those 1960s fantasy movies that Ray Harryhausen did the effects for. 

Sean


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well I just got an email update from Stevens International, one of my wholesalers, that they are doing a pre order on Sinbad and he is expected this year. I didn't realize the kit came molded in two colors (green and brown).


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It'd be cool if the Ghost were cast in Translucent plastic!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> It'd be cool if the Ghost were cast in Translucent plastic!


Or better yet - Glow plastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah, I thought of that!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

DJNik wrote of Sinbad "that they are doing a pre order on Sinbad and he is expected this year."

Pit Mike says: Seriously... meaning 2009 ??

Also agree 100% on glow plastic for the Ghost.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes on 11/30/09 I received the pre order notice saying "Winter 2009"


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't normally like to pile on in these threads, but a glow ghost would be really, really nice.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mitchellmania said:


> It'd be cool if the Ghost were cast in Translucent plastic!




That's a must! Preferably with a dead flat finish as a ghost wouldn't look shiny or gloss (if that's possible of course).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

And what about both transparent and glowing. How cool would that be!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> I didn't realize the kit came molded in two colors (green and brown).


It is two colors, but not green and brown (anymore). Not last I heard, anyway.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

What I posted above about the colors? I'm not sure anymore exactly what colors are being used, but green and brown is pretty close.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I think an all glow alternate version would be a great seller. I'd love to see a green or yellow 'Luminator' style version as well...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys i got my Monarch club postcard in the mail today like Mcdee did awhile back so hopefully the sinbad will show up soon ! 


Robert.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Received my clubhouse card today...happiness! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

When Monarch announced this kit, I was kind of ambivalent. MEH. Then Buzz posted his WIP and completed kit photos, and I was really jazzed. Sinbad looks to be a "must have." I think I like it better than even Nosferatu.

Got my postcard from Scott two days ago. Mixed in with bills, fliers, and junque mail, the card was a welcome surprise.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mrmurph said:


> When Monarch announced this kit, I was kind of ambivalent. MEH. Then Buzz posted his WIP and completed kit photos, and I was really jazzed. Sinbad looks to be a "must have." I think I like it better than even Nosferatu.
> 
> Got my postcard from Scott two days ago. Mixed in with bills, fliers, and junque mail, the card was a welcome surprise.




Same here. But as soon as I saw the pics.....bingo! I was a convert.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just got my second postcard(Sinbad) the other day too! Maybe it is an omen of good things to come from Scott. I sure hope the MOONSUIT is still a go. I really like retro-style space stuff. I wish he (Scott) would do a Major Matt Mason model too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just got a second postcard also. Let's keep our fingers crossed and light a few candles. This looks like a wonderful kit with gorgeous box art. Have to get two or three!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I just received my Clubhouse pack and Sinbad postcard yesterday. Absolutely wonderful and I couldn't think of a better surprise this close to Christmas. Thanks Scott!


----------

